# MKV Jetta|Question about 312/288mm rotor/caliper compatibility



## s t a y g o l d (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys; I've searched a bit and I can't seem to find a clear answer before I pull the trigger on new rotors. 

Here's my question/situation: I've got a 2008 Wolfsburg Jetta 2.0T. From my searching I've gathered that my car is equipped with 288mm front rotors, going by ecstunings information here: 








*SO I'm wondering if I can use 312mm rotors with my stock calipers/pads*? 


One thread I found didn't have any clear information; save for one post that seemed to indicate that i COULD use the bigger rotor with my stock caliper. I just wan't to be sure this is possible before I purchase. 

Any and all information/input is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance:beer::beer:


----------



## s t a y g o l d (Mar 27, 2011)

Disregard; Answer has been found. for anyone who has the same question & finds this: 

You will need caliper carriers from a car that utilizes 312mm Rotors, you can use your stock caliper & pads (presuming you have the same car as mine, using 288mm rotors)


----------

